# Merrick treat recall



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Merrick 10 oz Beef Filet Squares Dog Treats -- Lot Code “9323 best by 11/19/11. 

Merrick has recalled approximately 72 cases of the Beef Filet Squares in 10 oz packaging due to possible salmonella contamination. I can e-mail the official news release from Merrick to anyone interested (it's a PDF file so I can't post it).


----------

